# XENONMASTER DISCOUNT



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share a teeny problem with the discount stated on the website for Xenonmaster. Listing states 20% however Gareth states it is and always has been 10%  .

Great service though - ordered yesterday and I'll be picking up from the Post Office tomorrow!

Anyway, thought I'd share this to save any future confusion.

Kate


----------

